# [User-Review] BitFenix Shinobi - Eiskalt, elegant und effizient wie ein Ninja?



## Falcony6886 (7. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*
Danksagung:

*Zunächst möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle bei Caseking für das Bereitstellen des Testmusters und die freundliche Unterstützung bedanken!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/www.caseking.de


*Inhaltsverzeichnis:*

1. Einleitung
2. Impressionen und Verarbeitung 

Spezifikationen
Verpackung und Lieferumfang
Außen
Innen
Zubehör
3. Einbau der Hardware
4. Temperaturtests
5. Beurteilung der Testergebnisse und Fazit
*1. Einleitung:* 

BitFenix konnte als neuer PC-Gehäusehersteller erstmals im vergangenen Jahr 2010 auf sich aufmerksam machen. Damals sorgte der „Colossus“ mit seinem außergewöhnlichem Design, hoher Verarbeitungsqualität sowie einer leisen und effizienten Kühlung für Furore. Mittlerweile hat sich BitFenix am Markt etabliert und mit dem „Survivor“ sowie passendem Gehäusezubehör in Form von gesleevten Kabeln und Gehäuselüftern das Produktportfolio erheblich erweitert.

 Nachdem sich vor allem das Colossus eher in Richtung Highend-Bereich orientiert, war es nun für BitFenix an der Zeit, auch in den Low-Budget bzw. Midrange-Bereich einzusteigen. Die neueste Schöpfung aus dem Hause BitFenix hört dabei auf den Namen „Shinobi“ und möchte mit einer aggressiven Preisgestaltung bei hervorragender Qualität, guter Kühlung und edlem Design im Bereich bis 60 Euro wildern. Die Konkurrenz in diesem Sektor ist groß, so dass BitFenix einiges auffahren muss, um sich aus der Masse abzuheben. Ein Zitat der Produktseite des Shinobi verdeutlicht hierbei die Ambitionen:

 “_Named after some of the most feared assassins of the modern age, Shinobi empowers the digital warrior to silently and efficiently dispatch his opponents. Maximum expansion and compatibility with long graphics cards enables you to equip Shinobi with the tools you need to get the job done. Superior cooling options allow the system to stay cool and collected during the heat of battle, while a sophisticated yet understated styling shows the opposition you mean business._”

 „Benannt nach einem der meistgefürchteten Kopfgeldjäger der Neuzeit, verleiht das Shinobi dem digitalen Krieger die Kraft, seine Gegner leise und effizient zu vernichten. Eine höchstmögliche Erweiterbarkeit und die Kompatibilität zu langen Grafikkarten gibt dir die Möglichkeit, das Shinobi mit den Waffen auszurüsten, die du benötigst, um deinen Auftrag zu erledigen. Erstklassige Kühlungsmöglichkeiten sorgen in der Hitze des Gefechts für ein kühles System, während ein außergewöhnliches, wenngleich schlichtes Design deinen Gegnern verdeutlicht, dass du dein Geschäft verstehst.“

 Im Test muss das Shinobi in der Variante ohne Seitenfenster nun beweisen, ob es BitFenix gelungen ist, ein edles, schlichtes Design mit einer hohen Verarbeitungsqualität und guter, effizienter Kühlung zu einem niedrigen Preis zu kombinieren. 
  
*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*2. Impressionen und Verarbeitung:*

*Spezifikationen:*

Die technischen Spezifikationen des BitFenix Shinobi lesen sich zunächst einmal recht üppig. Insbesondere die Möglichkeit, das Gehäuse mit bis zu sechs Gehäuselüftern auszustatten (sieben in der Window-Variante). Dies ist im Low-Budget Bereich eher ungewöhnlich. Leider ist jedoch im Lieferumfang nur ein 120mm im Heck vorinstalliert – dazu später mehr.

Weiterhin positiv hervorzuheben ist die Möglichkeit, ein 2,5 Zoll Laufwerk (etwa eine SSD) in einem der 5,25 Zoll Slots zu installieren. Hierfür wird von BitFenix ein Einbaurahmen mitgeliefert, der ebenfalls für ein 3,5 Zoll Laufwerk verwendet werden kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten bietet das Shinobi wenig Überraschendes. Lediglich die vorinstallierten Staubfilter und die Vorbereitung für eine Wasserkühlung ragen aus der Masse in diesem Preisbereich heraus. Die Tool-Free Installation von Laufwerken sowie einen zusätzlichen 120mm Lüfter in der Front gibt es lediglich in der Window-Variante, die mit einem Preis von 59,90 Euro zu Buche schlägt.

*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*

*Verpackung und Lieferumfang:*

Bei der Verpackung zeigt sich wenig Aufregendes. Der Karton ist schlicht gehalten – ganz im Stile des Gehäuses. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neben einer einfachen Abbildung des Shinobi lassen sich auf dem Karton noch die Spezifikationen beider Varianten, sowie eine Markierung finden, um welche Version es sich handelt.
  Im Lieferumfang befinden sich zusätzlich zum Case das benötigte Schraubenmaterial sowie eine gedruckte Anleitung. Hierzu später mehr.

*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Außen:*

Ist das Shinobi erst einmal aus dem Karton befreit, so strahlt einem sofort die schlichte Eleganz des Gehäuses entgegen. Auf den ersten Blick wirkt das Case sehr edel, insbesondere die von BitFenix bekannte Soft Touch-Oberfläche, die für das Front- und Top-Panel verwendet wird.
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lackierung ist absolut einwandfrei und es lassen sich keine Verarbeitungsmängel erkennen. Das gesamte Gehäuse präsentiert sich in schickem Schwarz, mit Ausnahme des silbernen BitFenix-Logos im Frontpanel. Äußerlich lässt das Shinobi nicht darauf schließen, dass es sich „nur“ um ein 50-Euro-Gehäuse handelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Rückseite des Shinobi kommt ebenfalls komplett in Schwarz daher, auch die Slot-Blenden passen in das stimmige Gesamtbild. Neben dem obligatorischen Gehäuselüfter sind besonders das am Gehäuseboden angeordnete Netzteil und die beiden Ein-/Auslässe für Wasserkühlungsschläuche herauszuheben. Beides sind Merkmale, die man am Markt in der Kategorie bis 50 Euro nur selten findet. Hier zeigt sich bereits, dass BitFenix mit dem Shinobi einen Angriff auf die starke Konkurrenz, etwa aus dem Hause Xigmatek (Asgard, Midgard) oder Sharkoon (Rebel 9) wagt. Die Voraussetzungen hierfür stehen nach den ersten Eindrücken sehr gut. Werfen wir einen Blick auf die Gehäusefront:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Soft-Touch-Oberfläche wirkt sehr edel und sorgt gleichzeitig für das Fernbleiben von hässlichen Fingerabdrücken. Für das Logo hat sich BitFenix offenbar ein besonderes Gimmick ausgedacht: Das BitFenix-Logo prangt aus Stahl in der Gehäusefront. Dahinter befindet sich jedoch eine Art „Schablone“ für das BitFenix Logo, die bei Moddern mit Sicherheit auf Gefallen stoßen mag. Somit hat man die Möglichkeit, dass Logo etwa durch Plexiglas auszutauschen und anschließend mit LEDs zu beleuchten. Ebenso praktisch ist die Möglichkeit, die Mesheinsätze entfernen zu können, um diese zu reinigen oder aber zu lackieren. Auch hier ist die Verarbeitung auf sehr hohem Niveau – Schwachstellen sucht man vergebens.
​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hinter dem Frontpanel findet sich ein Staubfilter, der in der Mitte mit einer Schraube befestigt ist. Hier hat BitFenix in Sachen Ausstattung wirklich hervorragende Arbeit geliefert, denn Staubfilter sucht man oftmals selbst in Gehäusen jenseits der 100 Euro vergeblich. Zudem ist es so sehr leicht möglich, den Filter zu entnehmen und zu reinigen. Da man das Frontpanel durch einfaches, sanftes Ziehen entfernen kann, sind auch zusätzliche Lüfter leicht zu montieren. Interessant ist die Tatsache, dass sich eine Aussparung – etwa für Kabel – hin zum Frontpanel in der Gehäusefront findet. Eventuell hat BitFenix hier doch einmal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, das Logo im Frontpanel zu beleuchten. Somit haben Modder immerhin die Möglichkeit, die Beleuchtung ohne große Umwege nachzurüsten. Weiter geht es nun mit dem Gehäusedeckel:
​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neben dem Power- und Reset-Schalter finden sich noch vier USB2.0-Anschlüsse sowie ein Line-Out und ein Mikrofon-Eingang auf dem I/O-Panel. Die Power-LED ist dabei in blau, die HDD-LED in Rot gehalten. Das Top Panel besteht ebenfalls komplett aus der schicken Soft-Touch Oberfläche mit Mesheinsätzen an den Rändern. Somit wird das edle Gesamtbild des Shinobi weiter abgerundet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter dem Deckel finden wir dann die verschraubte Platine des I/O-Panels. Auch hier sieht die Verarbeitung sehr ordentlich aus. Die Anschlusskabel für das Mainboard sind modular aufgebaut und können abgeklemmt werden, sollte man diese nicht benötigen. BitFenix hält sich hier offenbar auch die Möglichkeit offen, spätere Revisionen des Shinobi eventuell mit USB3.0-Anschlüssen zu bestücken – diese sucht man bisher vergebens. Ein Aspekt, den man in dieser Kategorie jedoch verschmerzen kann, zumal USB3.0 noch nicht sehr weit verbreitet ist.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat man den Gehäusedeckel entfernt, kann man die freien Plätze für zwei 140mm/120mm Gehäuselüfter begutachten. Zur Front hin findet sich darüber hinaus eine breite Aussparung, um die Kabel des I/O-Panels in das Gehäuseinnere zu führen. Scharfe Kanten, Kratzer oder sonstige Verarbeitungsschwächen sind auch hier nicht zu erkennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch die Mesheinlagen des Deckels lassen sich leicht zu Reinigungs- oder Moddingzwecken entfernen. Betrachten wir nun einmal den Gehäuseboden etwas genauer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BitFenix lässt sich nicht Lumpen und verpasst auch dem Boden zwei entnehmbare Staubfilter – dies schützt das Netzteil und die teure Hardware. Zudem sind Gummifüße im Lieferumfang enthalten, die am Boden angeklebt werden können. Diese schützen vor Vibrationen und Störgeräuschen auf glatten Böden.

*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Innen:*

Widmen wir uns nun dem Herzstück des Shinobi: Dem Innenraum. Der Innenraum passt sich farblich in das Gesamtbild ein – schließlich gehört ein schwarz-lackierter Gehäuseinnenraum heutzutage schon fast zum guten Ton.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Innenraum wirkt sehr durchdacht und man findet viele Möglichkeiten für effizientes Kabelmanagement vor. Die obligatorische Markierung der Bohrlöcher findet sich ebenso auf dem Mainboard Schlitten, wie eine Aussparung für CPU-Kühler, die mittels Backplate befestigt werden müssen – wohl nahezu ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal in dieser Preisklasse. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Shinobi kann sich ein weiteres Mal bei der Befestigung des Netzteils auszeichnen, denn dieses ist durch Gummi-Einsätze am Boden entkoppelt, um ein ruhigeres Betriebsgeräusch zu erreichen und das Übertragen von Schwingungen zu verhindern. Dahinter befindet sich noch ein weiterer Platz für einen 120mm Lüfter. Die Slot Bleche sind mit Thumbscrews befestigt, so dass sie leicht – und notfalls ohne Werkzeug – entfernt und wieder verschraubt werden können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Laufwerksschächte bieten wenig Aufregendes, ebenso wie die Anschlusskabel des I/O-Panels. Diese sind lang genug, um problemlos mit dem Mainboard verbunden zu werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Case Rückseite sind noch einmal gut die vielen Aussparungen zu erkennen, die ein effektives Kabelmanagement ermöglichen. Auch sind neben den 3,5 Zoll-Laufwerksschächten noch einmal 3-4 cm Raum zur Gehäusewand, um Kabel sinnvoll zu verstauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Herausstellen möchte ich noch einmal zwei kleine Auslassungen an den oberen Ecken des Mainboard-Trays. Ein wohl durchdachter Schritt von BitFenix: Oftmals sind die Kabel des Netzteils – insbesondere älterer Modelle – zu kurz, vor allem der 8-/4-Pin ATX-Power Anschluss, so dass dieser mitten im Gehäuse hängt. Beim Shinobi kann nun dieses Kabel, oder aber ein Lüfterkabel direkt oben an den Ecken des Mainboard Schlittens auf die Gehäuserückseite geführt und so geschickt versteckt werden.

 Bislang bleibt festzuhalten, dass das Shinobi sowohl Innen als auch Außen durch schlichtes, edles Design bei einer durchdachten Konzeption überzeugen kann. Dennoch muss es den guten Ersteindruck auch in den Praxistests beweisen. Bevor es an den Hardwareeinbau und den Temperaturcheck geht, nehmen wir noch das Zubehör unter die Lupe.

*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Zubehör*:
 
 Im Zubehör finden sich neben den üblichen Schrauben noch eine bedruckte Anleitung und der 5,25 Zoll-Einschub zur Befestigung eines 3,5 Zoll Diskettenlaufwerks oder eines 2,5 Zoll Laufwerks in einem der drei 5,25 Zoll Slots.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BitFenix hat auch hier gute Arbeit geleistet, denn zum einen werden Thumbscrews zum Befestigen der Laufwerke mitgeliefert, zum anderen ist die Pappbox, in der sich das Zubehör befindet, groß genug, um ausgebaute Slot Blenden sicher zu verwahren. Ein Bonus, den man gerne mitnimmt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Installation Guide ist verhältnismäßig ausführlich und gut verständlich in mehreren Sprachen geschrieben und bebildert. Hier kann BitFenix erneut gegenüber der Konkurrenz punkten. Zwar verzichtet BitFenix bei der Non-Window-Version des Shinobi auf die Toolfree-Installation der Laufwerke, allerdings kann man diesen Punkt als User getrost verschmerzen. Oftmals halten diese Befestigungssystem mehr schlecht als recht und übertragen somit die Vibrationen der Laufwerke noch deutlich stärker. Die Ausstattung geht für ein 50 Euro Gehäuse absolut in Ordnung.
​
*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
*3. Einbau der Hardware:*

Der Einbau der Hardware in das Shinobi verlief erwartungsgemäß vollkommen reibungslos und ohne blutige Hände, da das Gehäuse gänzlich frei von scharfen Kanten ist – sehr lobenswert. Insbesondere das Kabelmanagement weiß zu gefallen und hebt sich von anderen Gehäusen aus dieser Preiskategorie ab. Impressionen vom Einbau findet ihr im Spoiler.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 
 Leider muss ich hier einen Negativ-Aspekt erwähnen, der zumindest bei meiner Konfiguration zu Problemen führte: Wird ein großer CPU-Kühler mit 140mm-Lüftern verwendet, so ist der Platz im Gehäuse recht knapp bemessen. Dies resultierte darin, dass der vordere CPU-Lüfter mit der Gehäusewand kollidierte und diese nur mit etwas Druck geschlossen werden konnte. Das Problem liegt in meinem Fall darin, dass die Ram-Slots des Crosshair II Formula zu nah am Prozessorsockel liegen und der große 140mm Lüfter somit auf den Speicherchips aufliegt. Dadurch überragt er den Prolimatech Super Mega etwas – ebenso wie die Verschlusskante der Gehäusewand. Der Platz ist hier also recht knapp bemessen. 1cm mehr in der Breite hätte dem Gehäuse hier sicherlich gut getan.

*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*4. Temperaturtests:*

Nachdem das Shinobi bislang absolut überzeugen konnte, geht es nun ans Eingemachte. Die wichtigste Komponente stellt noch immer die Gehäusekühlung dar. Bereits zu Beginn war ich skeptisch, ob ein einziger, vorinstallierter Gehäuselüfter zur Kühlung der Komponenten genügen würde. Meine Befürchtungen diesbezüglich wurden leider bestätigt.

 Doch zunächst möchte ich euch meine Testmethoden und das Testsystem genauer vorstellen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch immer setze ich den guten, alten Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition mit 4x 3,2 Ghz ein. Dieser wird durch einen Prolimatech Super Mega gekühlt, bestückt mit zwei Prolimatech 140mm Red Vortex Lüftern. Als Grafikkarte kommt mittlerweile eine Geforce GTX 480 von Asus zum Einsatz, die von einem Zalman VF3000F kaltgestellt wird. Um auch sonst für ein wenig Hitze zu sorgen, sind 8 GB Ram, zwei Festplatten und eine SSD, sowie mit dem Crosshair II Formula ein hitziges Nforce-Board im Einsatz.

 Da ich ein Verfechter von Sinnlos-Overclocking bin, werden alle Komponenten alltagsnah mit Standardsettings betrieben – mehr wäre in diesem Test auch nicht möglich gewesen. Zunächst werden die Temperaturen von allen Komponenten nach 30 Minuten im Windows-Idle gemessen. Anschließend wird dem Prozessor und dem Arbeitsspeicher mit Prime95 und Blend-Tests Dampf gemacht, während sich die Geforce GTX 480 am MSI Kombustor bei einer Auflösung von 1600x1200 Pixeln mit 8xMSAA in DirectX 11 erfreut. Diese Tests laufen für 15 Minuten. Dann wird die Temperatur mit Everest, Coretemp und dem MSI Afterburner ausgelesen.

 Die Tests werden selbstverständlich mit geschlossenem Gehäuse vorgenommen. Der liebe Gott meinte es offenbar gut mit mir – allerdings weniger gut mit dem Shinobi, denn zum Testzeitpunkt betrug die Zimmertemperatur dank des herrlichen Frühlingswetters rund 25°C. Somit konnte ich direkt das Verhalten bei heißen Sommertagen simulieren. Das Shinobi findet sich zweimal in den Diagrammen wieder. Zum Einen wird es in der Werksausstattung mit nur einem Gehäuselüfter getestet, zum Anderen in Vollausstattung. Hierbei gesellen sich zu dem BitFenix Lüfter noch drei Enermax Everest TwisterTech 120mm Lüfter (1x Boden, 2x Front) sowie zwei Prolimatech Red Vortex 140 mm Lüfter im Deckel. Als Vergleich dient das Xigmatek Pantheon, welches generell in Preis und Ausstattung eine Klasse höher spielt. Kommen wir nun zu den Testergebnissen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der erste Test mit der Werksausstattung des BitFenix Shinobi verlief erschreckend. Ein einziger 120mm Lüfter im Heck ist schlicht nicht ausreichend, um Highend Komponenten zu kühlen bzw. die produzierte Abwärme aus dem Gehäuse heraus zu befördern. Die CPU-Temperatur stieg immer weiter an, so dass ich den Test bei 68°C abgebrochen habe – der Phenom II ist nur für maximal 70°C ausgelegt. Die 15 Minuten waren zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht beendet, jedoch war das Risiko zu groß, die Hardware zu beschädigen.
 Offenbar kam es im Gehäuse regelrecht zu einem Hitzestau, da der recht langsam drehende BitFenix-Lüfter die Abwärme nicht schnell genug aus dem Gehäuse befördern konnte. Der Grafikkartenkühler in Form des Zalman VF3000F trägt hierzu einen guten Teil bei, denn die warme Luft der Grafikkarte verbleibt im Vergleich zum Referenzkühler im PC-Gehäuse und muss durch die Gehäusebelüftung abgeführt werden. Prozessor und Grafikkarte schaukelten sich in diesem Fall gegenseitig hoch, der Zalman konnte die GTX 480 unter diesen Bedingungen mit 2000rpm nicht mehr ausreichend kühlen, die Temperatur stieg bis zum Abbruch auf 89°C und somit nahezu auf Werte des original Nvidia-Kühlers. Auch die Northbridge Temperatur kratzte mit 76°C an auf Dauer ungesunden Werten, die Mainboard Temperatur stieg auf hohe 61,0°C an. Die Werksbelüftung des Shinobi ist somit für heiße Sommertage und hitzige Highend-Hardware nicht geeignet. Unter Vollausstattung mit dann sechs Gehäuselüftern war die Kühlleistung ordentlich, wenn auch nicht herausragend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durch die relativ hohe Raumtemperatur wurde die CPU dennoch 60°C heiß, während die Grafikkarte mit 72°C wieder in angenehmeren Sphären ihre Bahnen zog. Die übrigen Systemtemperaturen waren ebenso im grünen Bereich. Dennoch muss das Shinobi die (erheblich teurere) Konkurrenz von Xigmatek deutlich ziehen lassen – im Mittel mit einem Temperaturunterschied von 7°C. Angesichts der immer noch hohen Prozessortemperatur bietet das Shinobi in heißen Sommertagen auch nur wenig Spielraum für Overclocker.
 Interessant wäre hier ein Test der Window-Variante gewesen, da diese immerhin über einen zweiten Gehäuselüfter in der Front verfügt. Das Shinobi zerstört hier im wichtigsten Test den bislang komplett positiven Gesamteindruck. Leider kein Ruhmesblatt im Angesicht der Tatsache, dass ausschließlich hochwertige Komponenten zur Kühlung verwendet wurden.

*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*5. Beurteilung der Testergebnisse und abschließendes Fazit:*

Das Shinobi trägt den Namen eines berühmten Ninjas – und wie ein Ninja hat es im Test zwei Seiten gezeigt. Auf der positiven Seite steht eine über alles erhabene Verarbeitungsqualität, die BitFenix in diesem Preissegment einführt. Die Verarbeitung des Shinobi ist selbst erheblich teureren Gehäusen wie dem Xigmatek Pantheon teilweise deutlich überlegen. Es finden sich keine scharfen Kanten, keine Fehler im Lack, alles wirkt sehr durchdacht.
 Der Innenraum weiß durch eine gute Konzeption zu gefallen, auch Staubfilter an Front und Boden sowie eine Netzteilentkopplung sucht man bei der Konkurrenz oftmals vergebens.

 Mit in die Waagschale wirft BitFenix das schlichte, aber dennoch edle Design mit der schicken Soft-Touch Oberfläche. Design ist natürlich immer Geschmackssache, aber die Chancen stehen gut, dass BitFenix mit dem Shinobi eine große Anhängerschaft findet. Insbesondere Case Modder könnten ihre wahre Freude an dem Gehäuse finden, denn es offeriert eine Menge Modding-Möglichkeiten.

 Die übrige Ausstattung ist der Preisklasse mit 4x USB 2.0 und Line-In/-Out angemessen, wenngleich so mancher eSATA oder USB 3.0 vermissen mag – aber dafür muss man dann eben etwas tiefer in die Portokasse greifen. Immerhin erhält man ab Werk die Möglichkeit, ein 2,5 Zoll Laufwerk zu installieren – auch das ist in der Preisklasse ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal.

 Viel gravierender als das Fehlen von USB 3.0 ist jedoch die mangelnde Belüftung ab Werk. Womit wir bei den negativen Aspekten angekommen sind. Es gibt nur einen. Und der wiegt schwer. Das Shinobi ist mit nur einem verbauten 120mm Lüfter schlichtweg nicht in der Lage, Highend-Hardware ausreichend zu kühlen. Dabei bewirbt BitFenix besonders auch die exzellenten Kühlmöglichkeiten, die dem PC-Ninja alles bieten, was er für seine Gaming-Schandtaten benötigt. Doch was nützt die schönste Robe, wenn dem Ninja auf der Jagd das Pferd wegstirbt?

 Die Leistung im Temperaturtest macht es an dieser Stelle unmöglich, einem ansonsten sehr gut durchdachten und qualitativ hochwertigen Gehäuse eine uneingeschränkte Empfehlung auszusprechen. Allerdings muss hier - auch in Rücksprache mit Caseking - angemerkt werden, dass BitFenix sich bewusst dazu entschlossen hat, dass Gehäuse in dieser Form mit nur einem Hecklüfter auf den Markt zu bringen, um dem Käufer die Wahl der Belüftung zu überlassen. Auch sind die von mir eingesetzten Enermax-Lüfter in Front und Boden eher für Laufruhe denn für gute Kühlleistung bekannt. Das Pantheon hatte hier im Vergleich den Vorzug, komplett mit den durchzugsstarken, aber lauten Prolimatech-Lüftern anzutreten. Inwiefern die bereits eingebauten, aber noch nicht betriebenen Lüfter im ersten Test mit Werksbelüftung das Ergebnis verschlechtert haben, kann ich an dieser Stelle nicht beurteilen, würde aber auf Grund des Raumverlustes durchaus auf 1-2°C tippen.

Wird das BitFenix mit sechs durchzugsstarken 120mm Lüftern ausgerüstet, wird mit Sicherheit eine ordentliche Kühlleistung möglich sein - leider war es mir mangels 120er-Lüftern (etwa BeQuiet Silent Wings) nicht möglich, dies zu verifizieren. Wer jedoch Geld für Highend-Hardware hat, wird mit Sicherheit auch in eine gute Gehäusebelüftung investieren.

 Allen Interessierten rate ich zum Kauf der Window-Edition. Diese ist nur 10 Euro teurer, bietet aber mit einem weiteren Gehäuselüfter ab Werk und der Tool-Free Installation von Laufwerken noch einmal wesentlich mehr fürs Geld. Zudem sollte direkt beim Kauf in weitere Gehäuselüfter investiert werden. Womit wir dann schnell bei 70-80 Euro landen und in der Preiskategorie eines Xigmatek Pantheon oder Cooler Master CM690 II spielen, die dann doch etwas mehr Ausstattung bieten. Hier muss jeder für sich entscheiden, welches Gehäuse am Ende bevorzugt wird. BitFenix bietet viel Gehäuse für relativ wenig Geld, die Kühlleistung bereitet jedoch einen faden Beigeschmack. Sobald ich von Caseking ein Window-Seitenteil bekomme, werde ich den Test ergänzen.

Das Gehäuse hat bei mir auf Grund der wesentlich besseren und wertigeren Verarbeitung das Xigmatek Pantheon vorerst abgelöst. Zum Abschluss noch einmal eine Übersicht mit den Pro- und Kontra-Argumenten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 *Das Shinobi bei BitFenix:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​ 
*Das Shinobi bei Caseking:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/BitFenix/BitFenix-Shinobi-Midi-Tower-black::16209.html
*​ 
*Das Shinobi im PCGH-Preisvergleich...
...ohne Window...
...mit Window...

**zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ ​


----------



## Falcony6886 (7. Mai 2011)

Hier geht's zum [Diskussionsthread]!!!


----------

